# VOIP > Resources >  Asterisk & SNMP

## mojiro

Monitoring Asterisk 1.4 with SNMP and CACTI for pretty graphs!
http://www.voipphreak.ca/archives/382

Monitoring Asterisk-1.4 with SNMP v3 on the Slackware 11
http://www.voipphreak.ca/wp-content/upl ... h_snmp.pdf

----------


## xrg

> Monitoring Asterisk 1.4 with SNMP and CACTI for pretty graphs!
> ......


Τωωωωωρα.;
Τόσο καιρό τί φωνάζουμε;

Άντε, τσακίσου κι έλα από εδώ..  ::

----------


## spirosco

Το αρχικο αρθρο ειναι εδω: http://www.voip-magazine.com/content/view/2877/0/1/0/ (απαιτει free registration)

Δουλευει μια χαρα, αρκει πριν το βημα οπου προσθετουμε graphs στο cacti, να τρεξουμε πρωτα ενα `snmpwalk -v 1 -c private localhost asterisk|grep astChanTypeDesc` ωστε να παρουμε την ενημερωμενη λιστα με τα OIDs.
Απλα αλλαξτε το _localhost_ με την ΙΡ του * αν τρεχει σε αλλο μηχανακι.

Στον δικο μου * (1.4.2) π.χ. εχω αυτα:


```
[email protected]:/tmp# snmpwalk -v 1 -c private localhost asterisk|grep astChanTypeDesc
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.1 = STRING: Skinny Client Control Protocol (SCCP)
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.2 = STRING: OSS Console Channel Driver
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.3 = STRING: Inter Asterisk eXchange Driver (Ver 2)
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.4 = STRING: Local Proxy Channel Driver
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.5 = STRING: Feature Proxy Channel Driver
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.6 = STRING: Call Agent Proxy Channel
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.7 = STRING: Session Initiation Protocol (SIP)
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.8 = STRING: Zapata Telephony Driver w/PRI
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.9 = STRING: Media Gateway Control Protocol (MGCP)
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.10 = STRING: Channel driver for mISDN Support (Bri/Pri)
ASTERISK-MIB::astChanTypeDesc.11 = STRING: Standard Linux Telephony API Driver
```

----------

